# Short shift for Cruze



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been thinking about this lately, i hate the factory shifter. This is the only car I've owned in years without a short shifter and it feels strange to me everyday driving it. I have a friend with some connections at B&M, I'll see if he can get something going...


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I've been thinking about this lately, i hate the factory shifter. This is the only car I've owned in years without a short shifter and it feels strange to me everyday driving it. I have a friend with some connections at B&M, I'll see if he can get something going...


Agreed, it is kind long.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Actually, compared to the stock feeling in my last two cars (2004 Mitsu Ralliart and 2003 GTi) the throws are not horribly long and at least there is that "notchy" feeling...but I agree, shorter is better.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ive always thought GM manuals were on the long throw side. Hows the spacing on the gates in yalls opinion?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I'm fine with the gate spacing...its a reasonably tight 6spd...just the throws could be shorter.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

TWM is usually pretty quick about getting short shifters out on the market. If they do this time around then who knows.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it would be fine with some solid shifter mounts. The rubber ones let the whole mount move too much. They should be cheap once someone figures out the dimensions.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Lets revive this thread.
Has anyone heard anything yet??


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

There is nothing being made yet. DDMWorks is making one for the Sonic and it MAY be used by the Cruze assuming the shift mechanisms are similar or the same. But as far as I can see (having installed their shifter bushings), it isn't exactly the same so I doubt we'll be getting one when the Sonic gets one. 

The Sonic is getting more attention because it's being raced in B-Spec competitions and it's targeted at youths. There is already a short shifter poll going on short Shifter poll try that out.


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

I just wrote to TWM Performance (have their shifter and bushings in my Cobalt SS/SC and I LOVE it!!). Will let you know what they say. I agree with the other poster that bushings will make a big difference. I am going to take it apart and see if I can get my buddy that has a machine shop to make me some.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

tcbracing said:


> ... if I can get my buddy that has a machine shop to make me some.


Make US some? If he can and they work I want in.


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Make US some? If he can and they work I want in.


Of course I wouldn't forget about my new CruzeTalk family...


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Make US some? If he can and they work I want in.


me too!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tcbracing said:


> I am going to take it apart and see if I can get my buddy that has a machine shop to make me some.


I am in also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Also in!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

im in to


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> There is nothing being made yet. DDMWorks is making one for the Sonic and it MAY be used by the Cruze assuming the shift mechanisms are similar or the same. But as far as I can see (having installed their shifter bushings), it isn't exactly the same so I doubt we'll be getting one when the Sonic gets one.
> 
> The Sonic is getting more attention because it's being raced in B-Spec competitions and it's targeted at youths. There is already a short shifter poll going on short Shifter poll try that out.


I must say though, that it seems like the stretch on WTCC since the Cruze was released in 2009 where our car dominated for two years until they retired it got no love coming our way in the US.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I must say though, that it seems like the stretch on WTCC since the Cruze was released in 2009 where our car dominated for two years until they retired it got no love coming our way in the US.


check this out. ive known about this before i owned my cruze. ADAC Chevrolet Cup


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> check this out. ive known about this before i owned my cruze. ADAC Chevrolet Cup


They seriously tracking a stock engine with no intake? they must be mad. Also, I don't speak German btw.


----------

